# Hurricanes acoming boys !!!



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Not to worry tho,,,, I made two gallons of chili and bought 3 cases of beer,,,, wer'e ready, sho nuff !!! I even put one board of OSB over the window by my TV. I think wer'e set...

Not to worried about it tho,,, the bank failed to notice that I don't have ins, so if that HUGH poplar tree falls through the roof tonight,,,,, TAG THIER IT !!!!!!! LOL,,,:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Stay safe Capt. Same to all others affected by the hurricane. Our thoughts are with you.:yes:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Batten down the hatches, my thoughts are with all our buddies on the east coast.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Not to worry tho,,,, I made two gallons of chili and bought 3 cases of beer,,,, wer'e ready, sho nuff !!! I even put one board of OSB over the window by my TV. I think wer'e set...
> 
> Not to worried about it tho,,, the bank failed to notice that I don't have ins, so if that HUGH poplar tree falls through the roof tonight,,,,, TAG THIER IT !!!!!!! LOL,,,:yes:


It's hitting you first capt. take care.. 3 cases ,, that's all?? I got 3 on the way home ,,as of now 2 left...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Hope you all come out the other end safe.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

And for those that don't leave, please place your trays in an upright position and HANG ON !!:yes:
Hopefully it dies off quickly !


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Last I heard the worst of it should stay to the east of us here in Central PA. Supposed to get Tropical Storm weather here. However, Atlantic City N.J., New York City, and Boston could be in for some trouble!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How you doing down there capt-s?
i hate adding that-s. just don't seem right...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Coming up I-81 today I passed 15 line trucks and a few tree trimming trucks headed north. Looks like OT for the linemen! Woulden't want their job!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> How you doing down there capt-s?


2 gallons of chilli 3 cases of beer....Hurricane Captain more like it.
Stay safe east coasters.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Who decides the name for these hurricanes? Do they have some sort of Commitee that sits and argues about the name? A Hurricane Club!
They all get p*ssed and shout out names, "OK its I this time, al go for Ivy"
" Thats sh*t, how bout isabel?"
"Irene"
"Brilliant! Right, who's round is it?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Who decides the name for these hurricanes? Do they have some sort of Commitee that sits and argues about the name? A Hurricane Club!
> They all get p*ssed and shout out names, "OK its I this time, al go for Ivy"
> " Thats sh*t, how bout isabel?"
> "Irene"
> "Brilliant! Right, who's round is it?


They use an alphabetical system, switching from male to female.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Man it was tough,,, one of my chickens laid the same egg three times !!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't think it was gonna be so bad till the wind blew a rooster up into a milk bottle.

Really tho, it wasn't near as bad as they made it out to be,,, a lot of wind for a REALLY long time, but other than that, wern't too bad,,,

after the power went off, we just drank a bunch of tomatto beers, got drunk real fast, and went to sleep.

Worked for us


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been wondering at times how you were doing. Good to hear you made it through all right.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to hear that you are safe Capt.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> Good to hear that you are safe Capt.


 I know man,,,,, only the good die young!!!!!!


----------

